# Contour/Bronzer recs for NC25-30



## SnowAngel1106 (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been having trouble finding a good contour color for me.  I'm a NC25-30 right now (since my tan is fading *sobs of sadness*).  I've also never used bronzer, but I wanna try it out during the winter this year.

Drugstore recs are all I'm looking for right now since I have no MAC counter here in Okinawa, and any drugstore stuff can be found at my local base exchange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks in advance ladies!!!

xoxo


----------



## mommys-makeup (Oct 11, 2010)

Rimmel has some good bronzers and the best thing about them is that they are matte and and pretty big portion size (if that makes sense) I am nc30 in winter but right now I am about nc35 to nc42 and I use/have Rimmel bronzers in "sun bronze" and "sun light" they might look the same to you but they are very different shades when you swatch them or wear them, sun bronze is darker than sun light. Hope that helped!


----------



## bluelagoon (Oct 11, 2010)

I am an NC 20 - 25  and  I just use a pressed face powder meant for someone with a darker skintone than me. They are completely matte, blend very easily and last all day on me. They are also less orange than most bronzers and last forever. Just pick a brand you like and pick the most neutral color you see dont go too dark though I have found most are surprisingly pigmented.


----------

